
On-Line Pizza Idea Is Clever but Only Half-Baked (1994) - astdb
http://articles.latimes.com/1994-08-25/business/fi-31168_1_pizza-hut
======
eesmith
The NCSA httpd CGI examples, also from around 1994, included a program to
order from a local sub shop. It was a demo of how to use forms. It collected
the information then sent an email to the university's email-to-fax gateway,
which sent a fax to Jimmie John's.

Source at [https://www.slac.stanford.edu/grp/md/cgi-
src/jj.c](https://www.slac.stanford.edu/grp/md/cgi-src/jj.c) .

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2ik7gl/this_ma...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2ik7gl/this_made_me_laugh_a_command_line_application/)
further adds that the 'demo' "actually did send a fax through the UIUC email
to fax gateway. The local Jimmy Johns had to go through the police to find out
who was sending these bogus orders, which reached the university and we took
it down."

Don Hopkins, in the same Reddit thread, describes PizzaTool, a PostScript
program "for NeWS on OpenWindows at Sun, which shipped with Solaris in 1992.
... You could spin the pizza to "cook" it, and it would send a fax with a
picture of the pizza and the list of toppings to Tony & Alba's in Mountain
View!"

Source at
[http://donhopkins.com/home/code/pizzatool.ps.txt](http://donhopkins.com/home/code/pizzatool.ps.txt)
.

